# Brush care tips



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I've just finished 'repairing' a hack taping job (22 hours to sort a 2 bedroomed house but can't give much detail because there's legal action involved between the H/O and the hack).

Anyways - The 'problems' with the drywall didn't show up until the H/O started painting (himself).

I thought I'd take a lesson from the H/O on how to care for our trusted tools...

This one - Nice new sink and nice hard roller and brush



















Then there's the Purdy care lesson:

1). Half wash brush in new kitchen sink.

2). Let brush set to a nice hard finish. 

3). Admire the 'faux' effect that the uncleaned paint leaves on the new sink.



















Now go forth and practice :thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Will try it out some time. :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I wonder if that is why h/o complain about spending $10 on a brush... because they know they wont clean it. Is that a decent brush in your photo? 

Here is my 2 year old 651-25 used regularly on rotation. I read somewhere online that brushes last if you wash them with water when you are done. This brush is still in service and remains super sharp despite how it looks dry.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

faux sinks huh?! BRILLIANT!! An untapped market!!!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Is that a decent brush in your photo?


The first brush seems to be a mid range one and the second one is a Purdy - I think it could be the Elite but not sure. This guy has some serious kit, even for the carpentry work (DeWalt tools etc). They're scattered all over the place


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

They don't look like home owner tools. Look At The build up on that wiz.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

JCM said:


> They don't look like home owner tools. Look At The build up on that wiz.


The guy is into property developing. He does what he can himself and gets trades in to do what he can't.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JCM said:


> They don't look like home owner tools. Look At The build up on that wiz.


Maybe a painter left that stuff behind a few paint jobs ago.


----------

